# Zack Fair Vector Sig



## ~Kyo~ (Apr 17, 2008)

I made another vector,
I quite like how this one came out, please CnC, and if possible professional critique thank you.

Once again on gimp i made this~

I have 2 versions:

Regular:


and 


Sharper(51):



OH i finished the Set here:
The Avi for the Zack Fair Sig(2):

Without Border:


With Border:


----------



## whamslam3 (Apr 17, 2008)

looks rly cool i like the colors u used and the render and the brush placement is nice. good work


----------



## Zaru (Apr 17, 2008)

The stock is going outwards - but the brushes on the left are cut off, do something about that.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 17, 2008)

Looks pretty cool  I like all of the brushes used and the render looks very nice!


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Apr 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> The stock is going outwards - but the brushes on the left are cut off, do something about that.



well it was a request and i asked if thats how he wanted it to look, because they  kept pestering me about making it transparent inside the sig as well, he wanted it framed within a box like it is, like a sig, rather than just having the whole vector there. If it were my choice i would just have the whole vector there and render it, but *shrug*

thx for the advice though


@everyone else- thx for your comments


----------



## Creator (Apr 17, 2008)

I like it. 

My only thing is, the vectors should have rounded edges or just fade away that way it will look better, i think. X3


----------



## Franky (Apr 17, 2008)

awesome, I like the style and the brushes


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Apr 18, 2008)

@everyone- thx for the comments

@creator- ill thoought of that, fading out the vectors. Imma try it


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 18, 2008)

looks epic. i like it


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (Apr 19, 2008)

looks amazing!!


----------



## Empress (Apr 22, 2008)

the quality is low 
and I don't know why but it feels messy to me


----------



## Agitation (Apr 22, 2008)

Theres some un-cuts around the front of his hair and next to the left part of his sword, I would remove those first. also the left side of the sig seems to be really blury around the arrow...that kind of spoils it for me. other than that it's good.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Apr 22, 2008)

Empress said:


> the quality is low
> and I don't know why but it feels messy to me



Your opinion, maybe you dont like vectors? or maybe you dont like the vector placement? I assure you i spent over an hour just placing the vectors right so its still messy o well *shrug*

As for its quality, i sharpened and saved it on the highest quality i can, but the brushes i used some of them were stretched because the brush creator created a limit size for his brushes  *stabs brush maker*



Agitation said:


> Theres some un-cuts around the front of his hair and next to the left part of his sword, I would remove those first. also the left side of the sig seems to be really blury around the arrow...that kind of spoils it for me. other than that it's good.




^I checked, there  are no uncuts near the hair BUT around the sword yes. and that blurry effect is there on purpose, i smudge effected it to get the arrow to double o.o;
lol 
if that spoils it for you then just say it sucks, dont go its nice but it sucks XD kinda of an oxy moron. I rather the criticism (negative) than an oxymoron


----------



## Raiden (Apr 22, 2008)

I thought you did a pretty awesome job. The stock itself, and the image of the character was well cut out from the original stock and the additional designs looked very goo. The text went together well with the stock.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 23, 2008)

the requester wanted it to be in a box, right? well, I'll blame him for making the brushes look cut off because of the box.


----------

